# Dutless sanding



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I am sure this topic has been thoroughly discussed before. I am looking to get a couple of new dustless sanding setups. Right now it is the Porter Cable 7800 with a Dewalt vacuum that I am leaning towards. Ebay and Amazon have a bunch of other options. What is the current general consensus on dustless sanding?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I think it's an oxymoron that makes management feel warm and fuzzy because it slows down the process. However we can all scream for a bonus for infection control.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm really liking my Festool Planex. I previously used the Porter Cable setup and I like the Festool better. I just wish Festool had had me field test the unit before production!
There are a few things that are annoying, but overall I like it and I'd buy it again. :thumbup:
Yeah Scott, you're correct, there is no "dustless" sanding.


----------



## sandman (Oct 25, 2010)

Try Flex. Very comparable, yet lower in cost...... of course, use with Joest abrasives for maximum value and performance.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I have the Festool Planex, for almost 3 years now, few months for the unlimited warranty to finish, and its my best investment so far...


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a Festool ...... paid a lot of money because I don't do much finishing work sometimes I feel sorry I got it but few weeks ago had a discussion with a project manager who happens to be an ex trade tools rep.... long story short ... Festool has the best sanders ( especially for timber) and vacuums.... Yes it is expensive but after that chat definitely recommended .... if you don't wanna pay for the whole kit get at least the vacuum


----------



## D A Drywall2 (Nov 22, 2016)

I have both Festool Planex and the Porter Cable. Had the PC first but once the Planex showed up the PC would get passed over 90% of the time. 
I find the Planex sands much faster and even though it's heavier it is handier due to the segmented design (easy to shorten up). 
I did also hack it adding a light strip to it. I can now finish sand even unlit rooms/closets with ease.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I know from experience that you have to watch out for leaving the occasional half moon in the sanded surface using the 7800. Is that the case with the Festool also?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I know from experience that you have to watch out for leaving the occasional half moon in the sanded surface using the 7800. Is that the case with the Festool also?


can you rephrase please ?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I know from experience that you have to watch out for leaving the occasional half moon in the sanded surface using the 7800. Is that the case with the Festool also?


I don't get swirl marks with Festool :thumbsup:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

keke said:


> I don't get swirl marks with Festool :thumbsup:


I'm with Keke, the Festool does a really nice job of sanding. I even have my newest employee using it with no issues! :thumbsup: I've had mine for a little over three years, so I don't have a long history. But, so far, so good! 
I think Sandman commented on the vacuum; he's right, it truly is fantastic!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

What bags do you guys use ? and do you have the filter cleaner on your vacuume


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> can you rephrase please ?


An occasional semi circular mark in the sanded surface created by the edge of the spinning sanding disk. The 7800s at renown for this effect. These marks require further touchup and hand sanding.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> An occasional semi circular mark in the sanded surface created by the edge of the spinning sanding disk. The 7800s at renown for this effect. These marks require further touchup and hand sanding.



No offense Endo, but this is due to lack of experience. And too tight a head on the PC. I have said it multiple times, SHORTEN THE DRIVE CABLE. This will make the head more flexible.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> An occasional semi circular mark in the sanded surface created by the edge of the spinning sanding disk. The 7800s at renown for this effect. These marks require further touchup and hand sanding.


Thanks for the explination, 

The planex doesnt leave those marks if used correct grit and correct motion, keeping it flat with the surface.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> What bags do you guys use ? and do you have the filter cleaner on your vacuume
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I never used bags and im using the autoclean vaccum , it shakes the filter every few seconds "depends on setting" ... 

What i do is i always have two filters, when its time to empty and clean filter "when heavily used" i replace the filter and empty the container and use the vaccume to clean the other filter then put it in box for next job.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I just got the full circle "dustless" sander, it is not a circular power sander, but the square sander works very well in the corners, it is virtually dustfree, and I can fine sand with it..


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

gazman said:


> No offense Endo, but this is due to lack of experience. And too tight a head on the PC. I have said it multiple times, SHORTEN THE DRIVE CABLE. This will make the head more flexible.


I will check to see if the cables are too long and binding.


----------

